# LED Candles with faces



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I made two and have two more in the works. Same process as the other PVC candles you will find on this site. I used cardboard tube instead so I could easily cut the out the faces. One LED inside and one on top.
thanks for looking 
DZ


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks great DZ and relatively cheap to make.... Love the texturing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally cool!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very sweet!! Great Job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey that's a good idea! I like the faces.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are pretty cool DZ!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those look great! What a clever idea....I think I may "borrow" this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are so cute-scary


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool! I really like the texturing!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

They look great.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Those are so cute-scary


this made me laugh....cute-scary haha..


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look amazing - love the texture and the faces just add such character! Awesome job with these. I would love to make a couple as well. I'm thinking a LOT of hot glue though to make them!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like these, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, a very good look. So just how many stiks of hot glue did it take to make one of those candles?


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> I agree, a very good look. So just how many stiks of hot glue did it take to make one of those candles?


It took between 5-7 of the 6" sticks per candle.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Nice job! Your idea could carry over to maybe making a candleabra?


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

love them!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are wonderful.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are soo cool. I'm amazed how people keep coming up with new ideas. I would have never thought of that. How clever.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are really great! I'm guessing we're going to see these on the shelves of some popular Halloween stores next year.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Neat idea!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool concept!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Full disclosure, like most props out there I didn't come up with the idea, I saw it somewhere else....


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Great Job! You now that mimicry is a form of flattery right? I am making these!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very unique! look great!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

soooo stealing this


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work DZ!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

saw and pinned these on pinterest,, I love them,, yours look great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They look great! I knew I had been saving bathroom tissue rolls for a reason.


----------

